# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Đổi 2 cái khung C lấy Servo đây

## vufree

Mua về tính lên máy nhưng nhà thì chật mà máy thì nhiều nên cần trao đỗi 2 con C này, lấy Servo Yaskawa 400W. AI có nhu cầu liên lạc nhé
0907195939
TPHCM

----------


## Ninh Tran

một em giá nhiêu thế bác.

----------


## CKD

Đổi chác thế nào? 2 con C này đổi 1 con 400w á?

----------


## Tuanlm

> Mua về tính lên máy nhưng nhà thì chật mà máy thì nhiều nên cần trao đỗi 2 con C này, lấy Servo Yaskawa 400W. AI có nhu cầu liên lạc nhé
> 0907195939
> TPHCM


Bác cho giá 2 em đi, mình ko có sẹc vô. Giá ngon thì quất luôn.

----------


## emptyhb

Khung này mà ở HN thì ngon quá

----------


## Hữu Mạnh Bùi

> Mua về tính lên máy nhưng nhà thì chật mà máy thì nhiều nên cần trao đỗi 2 con C này, lấy Servo Yaskawa 400W. AI có nhu cầu liên lạc nhé
> 0907195939
> TPHCM


cho e 1 cái nhé? giá rổ thế nào bác. nếu ko bán chỉ đổi thì đợi e kiếm đã nhé. cảm ơn bác nhiều

----------


## thuyên1982

mới điện bác chủ kèo này có vẻ thơm nhé các bác, ba bộ yakawa sgdm (sigma 2) 400w lấy hai khung máy c. em còn 01 bộ "BUỒN"
;
0

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## linhdt1121

Em cũng bon chen vs cái cụ
Bác chủ cho thông tin chi tiết về em này và phương án đổi cụ thể.
Ko có servo em đi mua về đổi vs cụ

----------


## conga

đâu e vừa gọi cho thớt. bảo là 1 con đổi 3 bộ servo mà. còn ăn tiền thẳng thì 13 củ 1 em.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em đặt gạch luôn nhé. Đổi servo cũng được mà tiền luôn cũng được. Bác cho cái stk

----------


## Mechanic

Mot bo nay ban bao nhieu bac

----------


## vufree

Mới sáng sớm có Người tới nhà gõ cửa khiêng luôn rồi, cám ơn Cả Nhà

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em đấy... heeee

----------


## solero

> Em đấy... heeee


Bay lượn nhanh thế bác?

----------


## Bobber

Hành trình sao a?

----------


## mylove299

Bộ khung còn ko bác.

----------

